# Lochabstand von 775 / 1155/1366



## SPEED-DAVID (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo
Habe leider durch suchen nix finden können kennt jemand den genauen Lochabstand von den Sockeln 775 / 1155/1366 ?
Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand die masse mitteilen könnte.
DANKE.


----------



## SpatteL (2. Oktober 2016)

775 -> 72mm
11XX -> 75mm
1366/2011 -> 80mm

Werte für Desktop Systeme, Server Systeme haben zum Teil andere Maße.


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Oktober 2016)

^ so ist es, und zwar jeweils von Ecke zu Ecke nicht diagonal  (nur weil diese Nachfrage häufig kommt, wenn man die Abstände angibt).


----------



## drstoecker (2. Oktober 2016)

Wofür brauchst du die Werte?


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Oktober 2016)

Um eine Kühlerhalterung oder eine Backplate zu bauen wäre das z. B. nützlich. 
Basiswissen für alle Wakü-Bastler die nicht nur kommerziellen Krempel zusammenstecken.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (3. Oktober 2016)

Vielen DANK für die maße.
Ich habe ein wasserkühler mit vielen Halterungen aber es steht nirgendst was drauf für welchen Sockel der Halter ist.
und da ich von Am3 auf 115x wechseln muss wollte ich das vor dem kauf wissen ob ich überhaut ein Halter für den Kühlerblock habe.
dank der maße habe ich die Halterung für 115x gefunden.
Vielen dank.


----------



## Gast20180430 (30. Oktober 2016)

Hää ... warum hast du nicht einfach den Lochabstand auf deinem Board gemessen ?


----------



## Meph (30. Oktober 2016)

Mutmaßung:
Er muss wechseln, hat aber noch nicht bestellt und will deshalb vorher wissen ob er einen neuen Halter dazu bestellen muss.


----------



## SpatteL (30. Oktober 2016)

Leute, das Thema ist fast einen Monat alt.



MisdaT schrieb:


> Hää ... warum hast du nicht einfach den Lochabstand auf deinem Board gemessen ?


Hat er doch in dem Post über dir geschrieben.
Er hat/hatte AM3 und wollte/ist auf 115X gewechselt und wollte vorher wissen, ob der Kühler, den er noch da hat, passt oder ob er gleich einen neuen mitbestellen muss.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (2. November 2016)

Hallo zurück Ja wie gesagt ich muss wechseln und habe jetzt auch ein neues MSI mb hier musste aber >>vorher<< wissen ob meine Wasserkühlung die 1151 Sockel auch nutzen kann.da nur Sockel für AMD und 1155/ 1366 und 775 dabei waren (schön was älter)
Und wer hätte es gedacht musste zwar mit schrauben aus dem Baumarkt nach helfen aber passt.
ob der kühler auch von der CPU höhe noch drauf passt wird sich nächsten Monat zeigen wenn ich die CPU 6600 oder 6600 K endlich habe.

PS MisdaT  lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------

